# Zojuist



## Grytolle

lichterflug said:


> inderdaad één woord, waarom zou je het  splitsen



Leg mij alsjeblieft eens uit waarom het aaneen moet  (buiten dat het zo in de woordenlijst staat)


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hoi,

Wellicht omdat het één woord is?

Brown


----------



## Joannes

Vooral geen circulaire discussie.

Wat is een woord dan wel?

En als je - terecht - beseft dat dat een nogal lastige brok gaat worden, het relevantere: waarom vind jij dat *zo( )juist* als één woord geïnterpreteerd moet worden?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hoi,

Wat mij betreft is de betekenis van een woord opgebouwd uit de deelbetekenissen van de morfemen ook al is de manier waarop dat gebeurt redelijk arbitrair. _Zo_ heeft zijn eigen specifieke betekenis afhankelijk van de context, hetzelfde geldt voor _juist_. Beide morfemen gecombineerd, in _zojuist_, geeft weer een nieuwe specifieke betekenis, vandaar dat het voor mij logisch is dat het als één woord beschouwd kan worden.

Brown


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Hier vind je de uitleg van taaladvies.net.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Joannes

Brownpaperbag said:


> Wat mij betreft is de betekenis van een woord opgebouwd uit de deelbetekenissen van de morfemen ook al is de manier waarop dat gebeurt redelijk arbitrair. _Zo_ heeft zijn eigen specifieke betekenis afhankelijk van de context, hetzelfde geldt voor _juist_. Beide morfemen gecombineerd, in _zojuist_, geeft weer een nieuwe specifieke betekenis, vandaar dat het voor mij logisch is dat het als één woord beschouwd kan worden.


Dat is meer een antwoord op de vraag wat de _betekenis_ van een woord is. Wellicht dubbel zo interessant, weliswaar, maar met jouw uitleg moeten we ons afvragen wat de betekenis van monomorfeme woorden is. (Je hoeft die vraag niet te beantwoorden.)

On topic: als ik jou volg, is er geen reden waarom je niet *zodik*, *zoklein*, *zoreligieus* zou schrijven.

Je hint er even naar met de nieuwe specifieke betekenis maar het ding is dus dat *zojuist* een nog specifiekere betekenis heeft, specifieker dan de combinatie van de morfemen. En je merkt dat aan gebruik en intonatie. Dáárom is het geschreven als één woord, en niet omdat het één woord is. (Sorry voor mijn ontologische vragen maar jij was begonnen. )


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Joannes said:


> Dat is meer een antwoord op de vraag wat de _betekenis_ van een woord is. Wellicht dubbel zo interessant, weliswaar, maar met jouw uitleg moeten we ons afvragen wat de betekenis van monomorfeme woorden is. (Je hoeft die vraag niet te beantwoorden.)
> 
> On topic: als ik jou volg, is er geen reden waarom je niet *zodik*, *zoklein*, *zoreligieus* zou schrijven.
> 
> Je hint er even naar met de nieuwe specifieke betekenis maar het ding is dus dat *zojuist* een nog specifiekere betekenis heeft, specifieker dan de combinatie van de morfemen. En je merkt dat aan gebruik en intonatie. Dáárom is het geschreven als één woord, en niet omdat het één woord is. (Sorry voor mijn ontologische vragen maar jij was begonnen. )


 
Heeft u bovenstaande link van Frank06 bekeken? In uw voorbeelden heeft het voorvoegsel/morfeem _zo_ steeds dezelfde betekenis waardoor het samenvoegen van beide morfemen niet leidt tot een nieuwe betekenis. Geen reden dus om de woorden samen te voegen. Verder is het lastig (niet onmogelijk maar in deze discussie kunnen we niet zonder ) om het begrip _woord_ te definiëren zonder het begrip _betekenis_ erin te betrekken. Zoals ik verder zelf aanduidde, het is inderdaad het gebruik (of liever de context) dat de nieuwe betekenis van de verschillende morfemen bepaalt , in dit geval niet de intonatie wat mij betreft. 

Brown


----------

